# Puppy Party 2017



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's early, but never too early..:innocent:

My annual puppy party will be on Saturday, June 17th this year. It's getting harder to find rentals, as it's getting into the "rental season" here by that time....but if you want to come, let me know. I'm in Manahawkin, NJ (about 30 minutes north of Atlantic City)...and in the middle of no-where. LOL, I'm always happily surprised at how many people like to come all this way to get to no-where....with their dogs... to enjoy a day filled with dog conversation, good food and laughter and friends.

This tradition started several years ago, when I used to hold local "puppy parties" here and at one point I just said casually (here on SM)...does anyone want to come to a puppy party? 


well....it has grown from there. We usually have at least 50 dogs...but you'd never know it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome Pat, thank you for the invite! it's early yet but as long as the parents are OK I will plan on going.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Awesome Pat, thank you for the invite! it's early yet but as long as the parents are OK I will plan on going.


Wow, really?! LOL....Stan will be so happy...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Wow, really?! LOL....Stan will be so happy...



LOL yeah really! better start saving. Gotta see Stan...and you. LOL.

well, at work they have just had major restructuring and targeted management, we lost our boss (he is near retirement). But he will be replaced. Yikes!
they have told us our division is moving in a new direction. I'm starting to wonder if they mean integrated with another division or out the door!


looks like so far it's me, you and Stan LOL


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

It sounds like so much fun imagine 50 Maltese:biggrin:! Hubby & I have never seen so many all at once at one time in person before! Not sure if we can make it this year though. We will finally be having our kitchen renovated around that time & need to be here to keep an eye on things. If things change and we are able to make it I'll let you know. We are in NJ & it wouldn't be too hard to take a ride down the shore B) for us if we are able. If not this year than maybe another! :ThankYou: for the invite!:w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> It sounds like so much fun imagine 50 Maltese:biggrin:! Hubby & I have never seen so many all at once at one time in person before! Not sure if we can make it this year though. We will finally be having our kitchen renovated around that time & need to be here to keep an eye on things. If things change and we are able to make it I'll let you know. We are in NJ & it wouldn't be too hard to take a ride down the shore B) for us if we are able. If not this year than maybe another! :ThankYou: for the invite!:w00t:



:thumbsup: Sounds good to me


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pat, I have to see my schedule, but one of these days I just have to come! How far are you from Staten Island? My brother lives there and I could always stay with him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am still plodding along in that direction, although I have not yet purchased a ticket. DH will be at a men's retreat near Williamsburg, VA so I will have both pups after all! Part of it depends on Kitzel's health which continues to be a big question. Last night was rough for him again. I really, really am going to try & be there Pat. I have a pretty strong will so it will probably happen! I am SO looking forward to it---have wanted to do it ever so long.
So break out the champagne & strike up the band!!!!!!
Hey, if I can come a lot of you can come who are sitting on the fence.
Walter, how about you? I have wanted to meet you forever!
Reva??? I hate to start calling out names here---I want to meet all of you!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll see you at Nationals. I won't be able to make another trip after that. So maybe next year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Pat, I have to see my schedule, but one of these days I just have to come! How far are you from Staten Island? My brother lives there and I could always stay with him.


Staten Island to very far....at least 2 to 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I am still plodding along in that direction, although I have not yet purchased a ticket. DH will be at a men's retreat near Williamsburg, VA so I will have both pups after all! Part of it depends on Kitzel's health which continues to be a big question. Last night was rough for him again. I really, really am going to try & be there Pat. I have a pretty strong will so it will probably happen! I am SO looking forward to it---have wanted to do it ever so long.
> So break out the champagne & strike up the band!!!!!!
> Hey, if I can come a lot of you can come who are sitting on the fence.
> Walter, how about you? I have wanted to meet you forever!
> Reva??? I hate to start calling out names here---I want to meet all of you!!!!


I really hope you can make it, Sandi....but in the end....if you absolutely can't, I will understand. I live in the middle of no where! ...really. And I still have a hard time believing that so many people have come from all over!!! :w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh well.



The A Team said:


> Staten Island to very far....at least 2 to 2 1/2 hours!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I really hope you can make it, Sandi....but in the end....if you absolutely can't, I will understand. I live in the middle of no where! ...really. And I still have a hard time believing that so many people have come from all over!!! :w00t:


Middle of no where? Jane always called the shore heaven. I hope we are invited will try to combine Coopertown Meeting Cemetery and your party.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am still plodding along in that direction, although I have not yet purchased a ticket. DH will be at a men's retreat near Williamsburg, VA so I will have both pups after all! Part of it depends on Kitzel's health which continues to be a big question. Last night was rough for him again. I really, really am going to try & be there Pat. I have a pretty strong will so it will probably happen! I am SO looking forward to it---have wanted to do it ever so long.
> So break out the champagne & strike up the band!!!!!!
> Hey, if I can come a lot of you can come who are sitting on the fence.
> Walter, how about you? I have wanted to meet you forever!
> Reva??? I hate to start calling out names here---I want to meet all of you!!!!


I would love to come but probably can't make it. I'm going to Nationals at the end of April and then Itlay at the end of May. I just don't think I can fit another trip in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I would love to come but probably can't make it. I'm going to Nationals at the end of April and then Itlay at the end of May. I just don't think I can fit another trip in.


I understand! as they say in diplomatic language "with regret."
I may be going to the US about the time you are coming to Italy---not yet sure but we can wave at each other as we pass in the night! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jane and addison said:


> Middle of no where? Jane always called the shore heaven. I hope we are invited will try to combine Coopertown Meeting Cemetery and your party.


Of course you are invited!!! I'd love to meet you and "the kids"
...sure wish I could have met Jane. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Staten Island to very far....at least 2 to 2 1/2 hours!





mdbflorida said:


> Oh well.


Mags - Staten Island isn't that far because you can take the bridge from SI to NJ and cut out NYC. You'd take the Outerbridge Crossing or Goethals depending on where in SI. It should be about 1.5. Not that big a deal. Pat just doesn't like to drive herself to or fro up north. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh and of course you know Jim and I and Tyler are coming. If we don't find a rental we'll probably stay with one of my sisters-in-law or else just do a day trip from the city. Can't wait.Save​


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I wish we could make it. One of these days we will finally get to meet everyone! I'm having some health challenges and so travel isn't a good idea, also my husband cannot take off in June because his colleague is expecting twins that month, so he'll have to be in the office to handle things. :wub:. Oh and no the twins are not my husbands .... at least I hope not lol! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus & I are looking forward to it!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> Atticus & I are looking forward to it!!


YAY! :chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am looking into coming. Looked into Motel/hotels in the area. May be coming in from Mount Laurel area but I need to finalize the details with our kids for the first part ( near Riverside/ Mount Holly area.


----------

